# Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her



## koiteich1 (31. Aug. 2012)

Hi
Habe für nächstes Jahr geplant einen neuen Koiteich bzw. Koibecken zu machen.
Dies soll 6X4X2m werden L-B-T
War bis letztes Wochenende auch noch richtig mit Pumpenkammer und allem drumm und drann geplant.
Leider hat mir die Familie einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht und ich darf nichts mauern.
Wiso weshalb warum darauf möcht ich hier nicht weiter eingehen.
Also werde ich das Koibecken jetzt in gepumpter Version machen.
Klar das das etwas Arbeit mit sich bringt weis ich bin ich auch gerne bereit zu machen.

Dachte mir das so:
Teich rechteckick mit abgerundeten Ecken 6X4X2 L-B-T
Die Seiten bis auf 1,80m Tiefe und dann zur Mitte hin schräg laufen lassen auf 2m
In die Mitte des Teiches dann eine oder 2 Pumpen platzieren.
Filter habe ich einen 4m langen 5 Kammerfilter
(dieser filter war vorher an einem 53.000 Ltr Koiteich gepumpt angeschlossen 1X18.000er pumpe und eine 8.000er für den Skimmer Fischbesatz waren ca. 35 Kois von 50-100cm)

Zur Bestückung des Filters werde ich später noch Fragen stellen.
Jetzt wäre es nett wenn Ihr mir noch einige Tips geben könntet wie ich das so vieleicht noch besser machen könnte.
Sicher werden jetzt einige sagen geht nicht aber früher als es noch keine TF bzw. VF gegeben hat ging es ja auch 
Ach ja der Teich liegt in der Sonne (wird auf alle Fälle ein großes Sonnensegel gespannt) und Bäume stehen nicht in der nähe sodas keine Blätter oder sonstiges reinfallen kan.

Mfg. Armin


----------



## newbee (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hallo Armin

warum umständlich wenn es doch auch einfach geht?

Nimm nen IBC als Sammelkammer.

Ba´s und Skimmer in den IBC den Du eingräbst, da rein dann deine Pumpen, somit hast Du trozt gepumpten System Ba´s was ich für unbedingt nötig halte.


----------



## Joerg (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hallo Armin,
diese großen 5 Kammer Filter sind in der Regel für Schwerkraft.
Du könntest den dann eingraben und auch so betreiben.

Für einen BA musst du nicht den ganzen Teich mauern.


----------



## koiteich1 (31. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Das mit dem IBC wird vom Platz her fast unmöglich denn der müsste dann vorn vor meinem Filter sitzen und da ist es zu eng 

Normal sind die großen 5 Kammerfilter für schwerkraft aber meiner leider nicht der ist für gepumpt ausgelegt.
Was aber beim Vorbesitzer sehr gut funktioniert hat.

Bin nnoch am grübeln .
gibt es keine gescheite Möglichkeit den Filter gepumpt zu betreiben??
oder was ist der Nachteil eines gepumpten Filters?
Kenne hier bei uns auch keinen der mir da einige Tips mit auf den weg geben könnte oder der mir etwas zur Hand geht da dies doch ganz schön Neuland für mich ist.

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Du kannst ja den Filter gepumpt verwenden, jedoch wäre eine Vorreinigung schon optimaler. Die Idee mit dem IBC will ich nochmal aufgreifen und ja, ich habe auch gelesen, dass der Platz etwas gering ist...*aber*...wenn du deinen Filter in gepumpter Version betreiben willst, ist es ja eigentlich fast unerheblich, wo deine Vorabscheidung (IBC-Vorfilter) steht. Dieser könnte ja rein theoretisch auch gegenüberliegend stehen und du pumpst das Wasser von dort halt über Schlauch / Rohr zum Filter, welcher über Teichniveau stehen müsste, damit dieser ja selbständig ausläuft.

Die Rohre dann in Dämmung verpackt und in das Erdreich vergraben, friert das auch nicht so ad-hoc ein. 

So hättest du die Möglichkeit einen BA und Skimmer über Schwerkraft zu betreiben und dann mit energiesparenderen Pumpen weiter arbeiten, da auch geringere Förderhöhe notwendig wäre.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi Zacki
Du schreibst:
 jedoch wäre eine Vorreinigung schon optimaler

Was meinst Du damit den IBC ?
Wenn ich das in anderen Beiträgen richtig gelesen habe dient der IBC doch nur für die Pumpenkammer bzw. da ist auser der Pumpe und den Rohren BA + Skimmer nichts drinn ?
Oder bin ich da jetzt auf dem Holzweg??

Mfg. armin


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Naja, du kannst ja den IBC mit einer Siebpatrone bestücken und ggf. auch unterteilen. Auch kannst du mit viel Fleiß und Mühen bestimmt auch aus dem IBC einen riesigen Siebfilter ähnlich einem US III bauen.

Aber das was Hans (newbee) meinte, dass der IBC definitiv nur als Schmutzsammelkammer gedacht wäre, um den nötigen Sog für BA und Skimmer zu erzielen. Das ginge natürlich auch, jedoch würde ich in diesem Fall den IBC aufteilen und mit einem gröberen Sieb abtrennen, damit der große Schmutz vor dem Sieb hängen bleibt und nur ganz feine Partikel es bis zu den Pumpen schaffen. Die Pumpen haben ja teilweise eine Schmutzkörnung bis 6 mm berücksichtigt.

In dem Fall des Aufbaus sind bei geringer Förderhöhe dann auch Schwerkraftpumpen empfehlenswert.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Das mit dem IBC muß ich mir nochmals durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Wenn ich den Teich 1m kürzer mache würde das vieleicht sogar gehen.
Den IBC aufteilen und mit einem Sieb abtrennen hört sich nicht schlecht an.
Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Bilder vom Aufbau ?
Hab mal im netzt nachgeschaut hab aber nur einen IBC gefundenwo ein Sieb Hochkant dringestanden hat und die User meinten das dies nicht sinfoll ist?

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Es geht ja im Grunde genommen nur darum, dass du im Teich Bodenabläufe und Skimmer auf Schwerkraftbasis installieren könntest. Hierfür würde sich, da nicht gemauert werden soll, der IBC als solcher halt anbieten. In den IBC kannst du dann die 110er Rohre ankommen lassen und diese nehmen ordentlich Schmutz mit. Das mit dem Sieb jetzt bitte nicht so genau nehmen und von einem Siebgewebe 200-300 µm ausgehen, sondern eher von einem einfachen Sieb / Gitter, in der Maschenweite von beispielsweise dem Putzgewebe mit 6 mm Maschenweite. Dies soll lediglich dabei helfen, dass nicht der ganz große Schmutz wie Laub, Tannennadeln, Tannenzapfen, Algenbüschel bis an die Pumpe kommen. Man kann ja stattdessen auch eine Prallwand / Trennwand aus festen Stoffen bauen, wo lediglich im oberen Bereich ein Gitter installiert wird.

Wo solch eine Skizze jetzt wäre, weiß ich nicht, aber ich versuche mich mal daran.


----------



## Zacky (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Skizze wie ich mir das etwa vorstelle für eine gepumpte Version...mit Grobfilterung...bei Halbschwerkraftanlage


----------



## bayernhoschi (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hallo Armin,

so hab ich das gemacht.

Ist zwar ne Nummer kleiner, aber funktioniert einwandfrei

Das Lochblech an der einschiebbaren Trennwand hab ich allerdings getauscht gegen eins mit einer 5mm Lochung. Das andere lies zuviel Dreck und kleingetier durch


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi Zacki
Danke für die Skitze 
denke das werd ich wohl so in Angriff nehmen
Die Maschenweite vom Sieb könnte ich vieleicht doch etwas kleiner nehmen den da um den Teich so gut wie keine Sräucher oder ähnliches steht wo was reinfallen kann. 
Nur das mit dem Schmutzablass wird wohl nichts aber da kann man da ja dann absaugen.

@bayernhoschi
ebenfalls danke 
werd aber bei der Größe vom IBC bleiben 

Mfg. Armin


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Filter.
Vieleicht gibts dazu auch noch was zu sagen.


----------



## koiteich1 (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

und da die restlichen

Mfg. Armin


----------



## koiteich1 (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi
Frage wie sieht es eigentlich aus wenn ich den Filter auf Schwerkraft umbauen lasse und davor einen großen Vortex mache? (Durchmesser ca. 120-130 cm)
Wäre dann 2x BA und 1x Skimmer in Schwerkraft in den Vortex von da in den Filter und hinten in den Filter die Pumpe.
Oder ist die Idee mit dem IBC besser ?

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Joerg (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hallo Armin,

tu dir das mit dem Vortex bei deinem Volumen nicht an. Der sollte ganz grob geschätzt 5% vom Teichvolumen haben, damit er ordentlich funktioniert.
Die Partikel sind nur etwas leichter oder schwerer wie das Wasser und die Strömung muss gut passen, damit sich beide gut absetzen.
Eine tägliche Reinigung ist sowieso unumgänglich, damit sich der abgesetzte Dreck nicht wieder im Wasser löst.
Eine SIPA kann darin schon sehr hilfreich sein, da die Partikel gut zurückhält.

Es ist grundsätzlich schon möglich mit Vortex und danach Bürsten zu Filtern.
Viele Koi Halter die ich kenne sind wegen dem Wartungsaufwand irgendwann auf eine bessere Vorfilterung umgestiegen.
Das hat auch weniger mit der Filterleistung zu tun, sondern eher mit dem Aufwand der mit steigendem Besatz höher wird. 
Willst du nur wenige Koi halten,  kann das mit der Filterung lange zufriedenstellend sein.


----------



## koiteich1 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi Jörg
Hast mich überzeugt mit dem Vortex.
Habe jetzt eine andere Idee:
Kammer Bauen (nicht betoniert) da kommt dann ein UltraSieve III rein (gebraucht) und von dem aus gepumpt in den Filter.
Der Filter wird ebenfalls zu 75% in die Erde eingelassen.
Der Rüchlauf zum Teich wird dann ca. 50-60cm unter der Wasseroberfläche sein.
Das US III hat ja nur 2 Eingänge die würde ich dann für meinen BA nutzen.
Einen Skimmer würde ich dan separat machen oder würde das mit einem Y Anschluß zusammen mit dem BA laufen?
Welche Pumpe könnte oder muß ich dann an das US III anschliesen?
Wie offt muß man das US III reinigen?
Wie schaut es aus wenn der Wasserspiegel steigt denn das US soll ja 1cm über der Wasseroberfläche sein ?
Teich hat ca. 50cm2
Hoffe das ich diesmal eine bessere Lösung gefunden habe.
Ich weis viele Fragen aber werd es auch noch auf die Reihe bekommen.

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Joerg (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi Armin,
das mit dem Y-Stück geht bei Schwerkraft normalerweise nicht. Es ist ja eine Reduzierung.
Damit die 2 BA ordentlich was durchlassen solltest du 10-15m³ pro BA pumpen effektiv bei der Höhe.
Den Skimmer dann mit einer extra Pumpe? 

Das US III sollte so alle 1-3 Tage mal gereinigt werden, ja nach Belastung.

Wegen der benötigten Höhe werden sich Betreiber noch melden.


----------



## koiteich1 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Also werd ich den Skimmer extra betreiben,
Kann man dafür an dem US III einen extra Anschluß drann machen?
Als Pumpe hat ich vieleicht an eine Genesis EVO Bluestream 18.000 gedacht
würde die reichen oder muß da eine stärkere drann.
Was für Pumpen sind noch möglich die nicht soviel Watt haben
Kann man auch mit einer Rohrpumpe arbeiten(also die hinter den US III anschliesen)?
Die sind ja sehr leistungsstark und haben wenig Verbrauch

Mfg. Armin


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hmm
Keiner ein Tip für mich?
Habe jetzt mal noch ein bischen gelesen und dabei festgestellt das einige auch 2 Pumpen an den USIII angeschlossen haben.
Wäre ja sinnvoll zb eine 16- und eine 10000Ltr Pumpe.
Da könnte man im Winter dann nur eine laufen lassen.
Wie geht das mit den 2 Anschlüssen ?
Einfach ein verteilerstück Y-Stück oder einen 2. Anschluß an den US ?
Reicht der USIII für 2 Bodenabläufe das da genug Sog entsteht ?
Laut Beschreibung steht bis 30 TLtr. einige schreiben geht bis max 20 TLtr. und für 2 BAs braucht man ca. 24TLtr.
Wäre nett wenn mir einer der den USIII als Vorfilter hat was dazu schreiben könnte.
Wil mir die Teile jetzt über Winter langsam kaufen und im Frühjar loslegen.

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Moonlight (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hey Armin,

ein Ultrasieve III ist für 20 bis max.30tausend liter Durchfluß ausgelegt.
Wenn Du dort noch einen weiteren Eingang rein machst, hast Du 3x 110er Rohre ... 
In der Bedienungsanleitung steht glaube ich drin, eine Pumpe mit max. 20'000l. Das würde bei 3 Zuläufen aber nicht gehen ... der Sog bei den BA's und dem Skimmer wäre ganz gering, also ineffektiv.

Besser sind 2x Ultrasieve oder ... sorry, aber bei 50'000l am Besten ... ein Trommelfilter.

Mit einem US III bei dem Teichvolumen wirste auf Dauer nicht glücklich.

Meiner hat bei 33'000l und 18Koi schon zu tun ... wie sehe das erst bei 50'000l aus :kpfkratz
Und ja, er reicht für 2 BA's ...

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Soweit ich weß, hat der US III nur einen Sauganschluß, also nur eine Pumpe. Da der US III unter Schwerkraft arbeit und demnach unter der Wasserlinie steht, tut es vielleicht auch eine Oase Aquamax Gravity mit 15000 l oder 20000. Das hängt aber mehr davon ab, wie hoch das Wasser ggf. gefördert werden muss. Eine Rohrpumpe geht so nicht, da diese wie eine Schmutzwasserpumpe arbeitet, also im Wasser stehen muss und nicht auf ein Gewinde gesetzt werden kann. Einen 3.Anschluß kannst du bestimmt machen, wenn du ihn selbst rein bohren kannst. Ob das aber Sinn macht, weiß ich nicht und ich denke, wenn es ginge und das Sieb die Wassermengen schafft dann hätten es die Erbauer schon gemacht. Was evtl. dann gehen kann, ist, wenn du einen 2.Sauganschluß anbaust...

Aber alles jetzt nur reine Theorie!!!:?


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Hi Zacky und Moonlight
Hab mich vieleicht falsch ausgedrückt
Meinte natürlich einen 2. Sauganschhluß.
Das Wasser müsste ca. 110cm hochgefördert werden
Was gibt es noch für Möglichkeiten ohne VF oder TF
Hab mich jetzt bald wundgelesen mit dem USIII 

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Zacky (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Ja, wie gesagt...auch als Umbauvariante für das Volumen echt grenzwertig...aber einen zweiten Anschluß kann man immer anbauen...dann würde ich wohl eher den Originalanschluß mit Abdeckkappe verschließen und je links und rechts zwei neue Löcher und dann Dichtungsflansche (auch als Schraubversion) einbauen...nur Theorie!!!


----------



## koiteich1 (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*



> auch als Umbauvariante für das Volumen echt grenzwertig


Grenzwertig auf was bezogen.
Es wird ja alles so vorbereitet das später mal ein TF nachgerüstet wird aber der ist jetzt absolut nicht drinn.
Wie gesagt wenns bessere Vorschläge gibt bin ich gerne bereit dazu.

Mfg. Armin


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

...ich meinte damit, dass auch der US III entsprechend umgebaut, also ggf. mit 3 Einläufen und 2 Ausläufen immer noch für ein Volumen bei 50000 l zu klein sein wird...günstiger als ein TF oder VF oder einem 2.US III sind vielleicht 2 Siebpatronen (Sipa), aber die bedürfen wiederum einer Sammelkammer oder ähnlich, in welche sie eingebaut werden können...in dem Fall könntest du auch alle 3 Rohre vom Teich in diese Kammer einzeln einleiten und mit 2 Pumpen arbeiten...jedoch sind die Sipa für den Schwerkraftbetrieb ausgelegt, was heißt, dass du eigentlich erst am Ende der Filterstrecke pumpen bräuchtest...


----------



## Moonlight (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Neues Koibecke bzw. Teich soll her*

Armin,

Du willst doch nicht wirklich ein 850Euro teures Filtergerät einfach so zersägen, nur um hinterher festzustellen, dass es so nicht geht. Wiederverkaufswert gleich Null ... also Schrott produziert 
Niemand kann Dir genau sagen ob das geht oder nicht ... weil keiner seinen teuren Kasten zerlegt ... also gibt es keine Erfahrungswerte. Ich hatte damals auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt ... aber ich bin doch nicht beknackt und zerlege meinen Filter.

Einen US III kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich umbauen. Alles ist mit einer rapiden Zerstörung des Gehäuses verbunden, was auch mit Sicherheit die Stabilität des Gerätes beeinträchtigt.
Außerdem sind die 2 Zuläufe, der Schwimmer und der 1 Saugausgang schon aufeinander abgestimmt.
Man kann nicht einfach den Saugausgang zu machen und 2 Neue reinbohren. Damit haut das gesamte Verhältnis nicht mehr hin und es kann sein, dass nix mehr richtig funktioniert.

Im Inneren des US III ist außerdem dort ein Rohr angebracht, was verhindern soll, das Luft mit angesaugt wird.
Es müßte also an jeden neuen Ausgang so ein Rohr ran ... 

Bleib doch erst mal bei Deinem alten Reihenfilter ... seh zu dass die Wasserwerte stabil bleiben und spare.
Dann kannste Dir nächstes Jahr oder in 2 Jahren den Trommelfilter holen.

Mandy


----------

